# 25.4mm seatposts?



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Who makes a non-pivotal, 25.4mm seatpost other than Thomson? I want one in white and can't find any!!


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.danscomp.com/products.php?cat=PARTS&show=SEATPOSTFORRAILS
https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=108
just dont go white


----------

